# Best Cart For Hauling from Woodpile to House (Uphill, Uneven Ground)



## windsurferk (Jan 27, 2013)

I live on a fairly steep lot and my woodpiles are down the hill from my house. I'm looking for the most efficient way to move my firewood up to my house. I don't have to go too far (50-150 feet depending on the pile), but the incline combined with the soft forest ground makes it difficult to push a 1-wheeled wheelbarrow up the incline.

An ATV would be nice, but it's not in the cards at this point. I've considered the following:


Landmann Log Caddy or a similar one from Northern Tool
A Utility Cart with Big Bicycle Wheels like this
A Game Hauler Cart (modified with a plywood "floor")
A 4-Wheeled Gorilla Cart

What do you think would allow me to move the most wood per trip given my terrain?


----------



## Mac88 (Jan 27, 2013)

Welcome to AS.

Your question is hard to answer, depending on a bunch of variables. If you have soft ground you'll probably want wide wheels. How much weight can you comfortably move? Do you have a riding lawnmower or garden tractor that you could pull a trailer with? I move mine from the woodshed to the house in a wheelbarrow, but that's on level ground. When splitting, I use the garden trailer to move it to the stacking area.


----------



## tld400 (Jan 27, 2013)

I use a hand truck to move wood. Depending how your house is you can pull it threw the doorways easy.


----------



## doogiegh (Jan 27, 2013)

Lowes or Home Depot sells a 2-wheeled big cubic sized wheelbarrow that makes it super easy to move nice big amounts of wood over uneven terrain.. This it costs like $129.99 but worth every penny..


----------



## Gavman (Jan 28, 2013)

doogiegh said:


> Lowes or Home Depot sells a 2-wheeled big cubic sized wheelbarrow that makes it super easy to move nice big amounts of wood over uneven terrain.. This it costs like $129.99 but worth every penny..



Thats what I use, 75 foot or so haul, works great....


----------



## woodchuck357 (Jan 28, 2013)

*I vote for the log caddy*

Pull it with both hands behind you.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 28, 2013)

Being in favor of "toys" I would vote for a DR Power Wagon or similar.

Actually I am debating one if it will go through myi 36" porch door so I can stock that with my usual 2 1/2 cords at the beginning of the season. Got as far as checking the specs on it. With the door stops and if the specs aren't lying it will go through with 1/8" clearance both sides . Current method is rider mower towing trailer, park outside the door and carry each stick in to put it on the pile. PITA

Harry K


----------



## FLHX Storm (Jan 28, 2013)

I use the Gorilla Cart, but the one that holds 3 cubic feet. Going uphill I've found if I pull it up the hill while facing backwards works best for me. Since I do tend to over stack the thing, especially with wood, I use bungies to hold the load in place.  

I also tend to haul my chainsaw, fuel, bar and chain oil, wedges, ropes, come-a-long, axes, and whatever else I feel I might need in it to where I'll be working.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Jan 28, 2013)

Go with a garden cart, I have one like this. I also use canvas wood carriers to take it in. Plus it can be used for many other things.


View attachment 276102


----------



## D&B Mack (Jan 28, 2013)

Firewood Cart from Harbor freight. I did eventually bend the axles (I have two) and replaced them with solid stock. But for the price, they work great.


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## ReggieT (Jan 28, 2013)

*Anything except this guy and his truck...what's left of it!*

All these are great suggestions and advice...I'm kinda partial to what Mac said: examine closely what your situation is and you'll be just fine! View attachment 276106
:msp_scared:


----------



## rullywowr (Jan 28, 2013)

Sounds like you are looking for something "hand powered". I have a cart similar to the Landmann and it works really great for my needs. I have to traverse 3 steps on the way into the house and the large pneumatic tires really roll over uneven terrain nicely. If you had a larger opening and a ramp or similar, the Gorilla Carts look also great.

I found my pneumanic-wheeled firewood cart and a 4' log rack on Craigslist for $40.


----------



## Golden Arrow II (Jan 28, 2013)

I use my kids wagon, they out grew it. It has big tires on it and rolls really easy through the snow and mud. I can get a day and a thirds worth of wood in it.


----------



## brewmonster (Jan 28, 2013)

I use the Landman log caddy and I love it. It holds a lot of wood and the fat tires go easily over bumps and steps. When the ground is dry (no mud on tires) I roll it right in the front door and unload right next to the stove!


----------



## Fred Wright (Jan 28, 2013)

Agreed with Mac, please consider every possible variable before investing in a small wood caddy cart.

I'll pass along some of my own experiences... those bicycle-type wheels will be practically useless if it's been raining or there's snow on the ground. They'll mire down under a load. Roll over a small stick or branch and the wheel will wedge... or the cart will tip over.

Wheelbarrow tires aren't quite as bad for miring down but they will sink if you load 'em enough. Overloaded, they'll squat.

When the wheels sink, even slightly you'll have to pull or push even harder to move your load. There you're risking a slip, trip or fall, not to mention possible back injury. Seriously bad news on an incline with your hands behind your back. 

You could load fewer splits to avoid this but then again, you're making more trips to the woodpile and back. And every trip deepens ruts in the ground.

I pushed a wheelbarrow through a foot of snow to get firewood to the house one year and swore that would not happen ever again. I was working myself to death.

If you have a lawn tractor, get a set of tire chains for it and a dump cart. Even an old beater LT or GT with no mower deck will do. People give 'em away or sell cheap just to get rid of 'em. Anything to avoid killing yourself out there.


----------



## Incomplete (Jan 28, 2013)

windsurferk said:


> I live on a fairly steep lot and my woodpiles are down the hill from my house. I'm looking for the most efficient way to move my firewood up to my house. I don't have to go too far (50-150 feet depending on the pile), but the incline combined with the soft forest ground makes it difficult to push a 1-wheeled wheelbarrow up the incline.
> 
> An ATV would be nice, but it's not in the cards at this point. I've considered the following:
> 
> ...



God's gift of slave labor: Children.


----------



## zogger (Jan 28, 2013)

windsurferk said:


> I live on a fairly steep lot and my woodpiles are down the hill from my house. I'm looking for the most efficient way to move my firewood up to my house. I don't have to go too far (50-150 feet depending on the pile), but the incline combined with the soft forest ground makes it difficult to push a 1-wheeled wheelbarrow up the incline.
> 
> An ATV would be nice, but it's not in the cards at this point. I've considered the following:
> 
> ...



Of the choices there, that log hauler looks the best, especially if you can pull rather than push.

Look at all the animal powered buggies..all pull, dont see many pusher setups, do ya? Reason for that... Look at human rickshaws, same deal. 

ME, I would rather make two or three trips with a lighter load than try to drag a huge load one time uphill.

As the others mentioned, a riding lawn mower (I refuse to call them things tractors unless they have a three point hitch) and a wagon is nice too, cost more (but cheapest to buy in the winter used...), but with ag tires and chains, could haul a lot more once you have your path established.


----------



## brewmonster (Jan 28, 2013)

_Of the choices there, that log hauler looks the best, especially if you can pull rather than push._
--Zogger

If I read the dimensions of that thing right, it's 26 inches across. Unless you're planning to move splits that are longer than that, you'll need some kind of webbing or something, won't you, to keep the logs in place?


----------



## dave_376 (Jan 28, 2013)

I use one of these Find Great Deals On Firewood Carts - Harbor Freight Tools
I picked it up in october and have been more than pleased with it. I fill it up to the top of the handle to the point where I can barely grab it with out getting my knuckles smashed. I pull it across the yard up a slight hill to the deck and up 5 steps.


----------



## tld400 (Jan 28, 2013)

ReggieT said:


> All these are great suggestions and advice...I'm kinda partial to what Mac said: examine closely what your situation is and you'll be just fine! View attachment 276106
> :msp_scared:



i think the wheel barell adds too much weight.:msp_scared:


----------



## billintx (Jan 28, 2013)

dave_376 said:


> I use one of these Find Great Deals On Firewood Carts - Harbor Freight Tools
> I picked it up in october and have been more than pleased with it. I fill it up to the top of the handle to the point where I can barely grab it with out getting my knuckles smashed. I pull it across the yard up a slight hill to the deck and up 5 steps.



I have two of these carts that I have been using for many years. They work very well.
I cut my wood to 20" length which fits nicely between the wheels.
I made a ramp out of a couple of 1x8's that i lay down over the steps to my porch.


----------



## windsurferk (Jan 28, 2013)

Good suggestions. I'm going to try out a dolly and wagon (kids wagon with big tires) to see how those work on my terrain before buying anything. I also might be able to get my hands on a 8 year old John Deere mower without the mowing deck. If I put chains on and fill the tires with fluid, do you think I'll be able to pull a trailer around and up the hill? It sure would be nice to let the machine do some of the work.

The ground isn't muddy (there's good drainage), but it's a very wooded area with lots of leaves and fairly soft dirt in some areas. I guess after a few runs it will get tamped down. I'm cutting


----------



## dustytools (Jan 28, 2013)

We live in a very hilly area too. I always stack my wood above the house so that we can carry it downhill. i have a 15 year old wood hauler that uses a rubber/plastic type tote to carry the wood in. Three to four trips and he has the woodbox full. If stacking on the uphill side of the house is not an option I would do as some others have suggested and invest in an older lawn tractor with a small garden trailer behind it. Ag tires and fluid in them on the rears and you will be set.


----------



## taskswap (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm a little disappointed. I've been pondering this same issue because I'm just using a plain old wheelbarrow, but it doesn't look like any of these solutions haul more wood than my wheelbarrow does, and they'd add to my cost. I worked out a "system" now where I can load the heck out of the thing - I lay long splits along the edges, hanging out over the rim in all directions, then stack the wood in on top of those. I can get probably 5 cu. ft. of wood in there like this (I get it about 2' wide, about 3' long, and about 2' high, but it's all slanted so it doesn't actually make a cube...) Maybe 20-30 pieces depending on how big they are.

It sounds and looks ridiculous - I stack it as high as I dare, and I still occasionally shed a piece coming around a corner. But the weight works out fine if the wood is well seasoned (and it makes a good "final test" - I can tell immediately by the weight of a full barrow if it's good stuff). Keep that tire inflated FIRMLY! I figure I fit about 50% more wood per barrow than the Landmann Log Caddy (at least, what I see in the picture), the wheelbarrow only cost $30, and I use it for everything in the garden in summer. I'm sure the Gorilla Cart holds more but I can't justify $129 for it. I guess my selling point is I have a tight corner to go around, and a single-wheel barrow makes that easier.

What I'm lusting after now is a firewood load "tube" or chute. I've seen other people using plastic drain pipe to do that, and I have a perfect spot in a basement window. But I can't seem to find plastic pipe in a suitable size (I'd want at least 12" to avoid hang-ups in the pipe") for any remotely reasonable price (I'm getting quotes of $300+, which is a lot for a piece of pipe in my book). Maybe some day.


----------



## zogger (Jan 28, 2013)

taskswap said:


> I'm a little disappointed. I've been pondering this same issue because I'm just using a plain old wheelbarrow, but it doesn't look like any of these solutions haul more wood than my wheelbarrow does, and they'd add to my cost. I worked out a "system" now where I can load the heck out of the thing - I lay long splits along the edges, hanging out over the rim in all directions, then stack the wood in on top of those. I can get probably 5 cu. ft. of wood in there like this (I get it about 2' wide, about 3' long, and about 2' high, but it's all slanted so it doesn't actually make a cube...) Maybe 20-30 pieces depending on how big they are.
> 
> It sounds and looks ridiculous - I stack it as high as I dare, and I still occasionally shed a piece coming around a corner. But the weight works out fine if the wood is well seasoned (and it makes a good "final test" - I can tell immediately by the weight of a full barrow if it's good stuff). Keep that tire inflated FIRMLY! I figure I fit about 50% more wood per barrow than the Landmann Log Caddy (at least, what I see in the picture), the wheelbarrow only cost $30, and I use it for everything in the garden in summer. I'm sure the Gorilla Cart holds more but I can't justify $129 for it. I guess my selling point is I have a tight corner to go around, and a single-wheel barrow makes that easier.
> 
> What I'm lusting after now is a firewood load "tube" or chute. I've seen other people using plastic drain pipe to do that, and I have a perfect spot in a basement window. But I can't seem to find plastic pipe in a suitable size (I'd want at least 12" to avoid hang-ups in the pipe") for any remotely reasonable price (I'm getting quotes of $300+, which is a lot for a piece of pipe in my book). Maybe some day.



Well, cant help ya on the buggy, but why not score a used kids backyard slide for a chute? Seems about perfect to me. Set the thing up right below that window, open window, slide the BTUs down.


----------



## Foxfire (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd say get a little tractor and cart if you can. I use a little 11hp JD 111 and a 17cu ft cart to haul wood that is always filled sky high. I'm in jersey so I don't have any big hills to deal with but I've got a few on the trail that have given me a run for my money. Still way better than humping it in by hand. I just ordered a set of chains for it. I'm a big boy so I think I can get a way without filling the tires. I'm gonna be sad when I have to turn the 111 over to my dad. I promised it to him cause I'm a good son.


----------



## rwoods (Jan 28, 2013)

I like Del's approach. 

My wood is also located downhill. My utility tractor tears up the yard too much in the winter so I used to use a regular sized hand truck with an extended log cradle I fashioned but it required me to take a rest stop on almost every loaded trip. I have a jumbo hand truck I use for moving rounds and stumbled upon this approach this season as I contemplated tossing a well used plastic garbage can. The can holds as much as my old cradle but the jumbo handtruck doesn't require the rest stops. The can keeps all the loose bark and leaves contained, I can roll the entire affair right up to the indoor wood racks, and I can clean up and haul out the usual handing mess as a part of my next trip. As a bonus, if the log is too long to fit in the can, it is too long for the stove. I wish I had come up with this years ago. Ron






View attachment 276263


----------



## bubba3228 (Jan 28, 2013)

turnkey4099 said:


> Being in favor of "toys" I would vote for a DR Power Wagon or similar.
> 
> Actually I am debating one if it will go through myi 36" porch door so I can stock that with my usual 2 1/2 cords at the beginning of the season. Got as far as checking the specs on it. With the door stops and if the specs aren't lying it will go through with 1/8" clearance both sides . Current method is rider mower towing trailer, park outside the door and carry each stick in to put it on the pile. PITA
> 
> Harry K



+1 I almost bought one off craigs list for 500 / I will get one some day...
DR Powerwagon - YouTube

Only thing as addicting than AS (you tube)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtdE6-DV2QA


----------



## Philbert (Jan 28, 2013)

First, welcome to A.S.!

Second, part of the question should be: '_what do you do with the wood once you get it to your house_'?

All of the different carts could work, and if the path is muddy, you could drop some gravel. But how many times are you handling your firewood?
I have started stacking some of my firewood in the garage in corrugated boxes, Rubbermaid totes (bought used), etc., to 'unitize' it. I have a small stove, so my wood gets cut up small. You could build plywood boxes if you wanted/needed a certain size.

If you choose something that you can load at your wood pile, and can carry right into the house/stage by the stove/fireplace/boiler, etc., you will save a lot of extra handling. The choice of your cart, then, would be something that works with the container you choose, and the amount you want to carry on each trip.

Philbert


----------



## Fred Wright (Jan 29, 2013)

windsurferk said:


> Good suggestions. I'm going to try out a dolly and wagon (kids wagon with big tires) to see how those work on my terrain before buying anything. I also might be able to get my hands on a 8 year old John Deere mower without the mowing deck. * If I put chains on and fill the tires with fluid, do you think I'll be able to pull a trailer around and up the hill?* It sure would be nice to let the machine do some of the work.
> 
> The ground isn't muddy (there's good drainage), but it's a very wooded area with lots of leaves and fairly soft dirt in some areas. I guess after a few runs it will get tamped down. I'm cutting



I don't see why not. You may not need to fill the rear wheels with fluid but you could do so later if needed. None of mine are fluid filled... wheel weights here. I haul fully loaded through mud and standing water.

Ag tires are a good way to go ~ both my buggies have 'em and I'll never go back to turf tires. That said, ag tires can be pricey. I got a set of Chinee ags for the JD mower, 8" wheels at Amazon for a great price. Garden tractor tires are larger and a pair of Carlisle ags is gonna cost ya. Been there, done that. 

I'm thinking a set of tire chains on the stock turf savers will serve your needs without breaking the bank. The ticket is to have decent wheels on your cart. If the cart tires are narrow they could sink under load and you're spinning wheels. Wider tires won't sink as easily.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Dusty Rhodes (Jan 29, 2013)

Not to be smart, but if your going to be at this place for awhile and burn wood for awhile. Why don't you have some fill hauled in. and somewhere at the top of that hill near your house dump a load or two over the hill to gain a level spot to put a woodshed? Seems like a lot of work moving wood uphill and for a few hundred bucks or so you could maybe arrange for a flat spot on that mountain of yours. 10 by 16 area can hold 5 cord of wood stacked 4 high. If you built a shed and put it in there you could get close to 7 cord stacking it 6' high. Just saying. Sure would be a lot less work in the long run if you ask me. The fill should not be that expensive, you might even score some for free if you find the right connection. Just suggesting a possible alternative.


----------



## stihly dan (Jan 29, 2013)

SNOW BLOWER? Pull a garden cart behind the snow blower. or take of the front auger part, install a plate and ratchet strap a 55 gal barrel to the front. Drive right into the basement.


----------



## taskswap (Jan 29, 2013)

stihly dan said:


> SNOW BLOWER? Pull a garden cart behind the snow blower. or take of the front auger part, install a plate and ratchet strap a 55 gal barrel to the front. Drive right into the basement.



This is either insanity or genius, and I love that I can't tell the difference.


----------



## homemade (Jan 29, 2013)

Go to a gravel pit and see if they can set you up with a conveyor that dumps it right in the basement. One person at the pile unloading and the other in the basement re stacking. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 4x4American (Jan 29, 2013)

my vote is gorilla cart then log caddy. if you get much snow the bicycle tire one will go through the snow easiest long as the ground is froze. if you have more muddy terrain I'd go with the gorilla cart. with the gorilla cart, you can load the hell outta that and it'll only effect you pulling it. with anything that only had 2 wheels, you have to pull it and support the weight of the load, which will get tiresome up hill, especially if you hit something that stops the wheels, then all that weight of the load plus the inertia of the load falling is placed on you. I say go for the 4 wheeled gorilla cart.


----------



## m37 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have an 50 chevy truck bed trailer with a crude 2x4 and tin cover, I park it close to the house. Then use a wood cart, made out of hand truck. View attachment 276431


----------



## tld400 (Jan 30, 2013)

m37 said:


> I have an 50 chevy truck bed trailer with a crude 2x4 and tin cover, I park it close to the house. Then use a wood cart, made out of hand truck. View attachment 276431



Thats exactally what I want to build. Nice job.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 30, 2013)

Tractor and trailer does 2 weeks worth of fire wood at a time.
















Ive also been knowen to use the front loader for about 3 days worth of wood each bucket load.






 Al


----------



## WidowMaker (Jan 30, 2013)

Incomplete said:


> God's gift of slave labor: Children.



====

Good luck with that....:hmm3grin2orange:
A DR power cart is a lot cheaper......


----------



## SPDRMNKY (Jan 30, 2013)

zogger said:


> Well, cant help ya on the buggy, but why not score a used kids backyard slide for a chute? Seems about perfect to me. Set the thing up right below that window, open window, slide the BTUs down.



or maybe an old water heater...torch the ends off.

@ the OP...whatever you decide, make it something you can use for other tasks...if it's a one act wonder, it better be pretty darn wonderful. (like, save you 6 days of back breaking work wonderful...or have a cup holder:msp_tongue


----------



## rwoods (Jan 30, 2013)

tld400 said:


> Thats exactally what I want to build. Nice job.:msp_thumbsup:



You can easily build one with lumber scraps and some conduit. Just build a small wooden platform (constructed like floor joists), notch one end to tip in and slide under the axle with notches to catch on the axle. The bottom of the platform should sit on the lifting plate of the hand truck. Drill holes in the end for two conduit "stakes". And there you have it. I used mine for years until ths year when I went to the jumbo handtruck and garbage can approach. Ron


----------



## WidowMaker (Jan 31, 2013)

How bout this guy...

I want one, and I don't need it....


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 31, 2013)

I agree on thw mutla use. I can plow the garden, cultvate the garden mow the grass plow the drive way clear of snow and haul wood. The trailer was given to me by an aunt. The tractor we paid about $900 for and it came with a snow plow, garden plow and spring tooth harrow and the tire chains.

I have a set of wheels and smooth tires for lawn mowing.

 Al


----------



## jwfirebird (Jan 31, 2013)

i built four 8ft racks in the basement so i can store 4 face cords down there and a shoot from some old plywood and some left over sofet material. i do it in the fall and some warm winters thats all i use, some cold ones i have to refill it, i have a quad and trailer i built for free that will haul about half to 3/4 of a face cord. i dont want to be screwing around out in the snow and cold all the time, i would rather be watching it from inside.


----------

